# 13w or 26w?



## ReptileRoom (Oct 15, 2011)

I was looking at buying a exo terra compact Repti glo 5.0 and noticed there was two different wattages just wondering what the difference will be except one seems more energy efficient ?

cheers


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

No difference in output. It depends on your fitting mainly. The higher wattage will also give out a tiny bit more heat.


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Bradley said:


> No difference in output. It depends on your fitting mainly. The higher wattage will also give out a tiny bit more heat.


And cheaper to run as the lamp dosent need to work as hard as a lower wattage


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

13w: bright, 26w: brighter :whistling2:


----------



## ReptileRoom (Oct 15, 2011)

how about the distance the uv reaches ? Is it the same for both? Sorry if this seems like a silly question not been using uv bulbs for long lol


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

These lamps run on different wattages as they are different sizes!

So, the more glass I.e the bigger the compact lamp the bigger the surface area= more light. More light = more UV.

Now compacts are a nightmare to reflect so we certainly don't advise their use solely in this type of enclosure. But the key is Uv decreases in power MASSIVELY the further from the lamp light travels. Now you have a mesh screen in the way also which can cut out up to 80% of the light and UV.

So the trick is either large surface areas lamps with effective reflectors or something like T5 where suitable.

The Arcadia compacts are 23w and available in 2%, 7% and 10% UVB after the lamp has burnt in and for a year. We also have increased the thickness of the loops on the lamp to help produce more light, as I said the bigger the surface area the more light can be produced.

Please let me know if I can be of any help.

John.


----------



## debsandpets (May 26, 2012)

Also depends if using the exo hoods too. They take different sizes. If you put the 26w in the smaller hoods it will melt them. Generally 45/45/60 that i started with take the 13w, but the big 90/45/90 which i use now takes the 26w
I have both, but my cresties won't bask or come out of hiding if I use the 26w bulbs - obv too bright for them


----------

